# Breeding Ghana Red Banded Millipede



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

ok im thinking of breeding some Ghana Red Banded Millipede

Any advise for breeding them??..

Thanks

Harry


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

You got a sp name?


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

no its unknown 

heres a care sheet with a pic Ghana Red Banded Millipede Care Sheet

help would be great 

Thanks
Harry


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

They look like they could be Pelmatoiulus excisus, try a search with this sp name.
Also try getting in contact with owner of this site - www.millipeden.org - Little Creepy Creatures


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

no luck surching for Pelmatoiulus excisus and that site is in what looks like German hmmmmm

Thanks

Harry


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

www.millipeden.org - Little Creepy Creatures

Pachybolus/Pelmatoiulus aus Benin? - Biologie und Identifikation - Diplopoda.de Forum - Alles über Tausendfüßer

Diplopoda.de - Die Tausendfüßer-Seite

Details on breeding in last link :whistling2: :2thumb:


----------



## HerperShort (Nov 20, 2009)

have you got a male and a female?

After there mated and the eggs have hatched or hatching, theres THREE mains things for their care: don't disturb the substrate, has in the first instars they are vulnerable, chitin, a chemical found in oak leaves thats important for pede growth and high humidity. I've seperated my plings from the adults, so they have enough food and humidity in their enclosure. They are both healthy and growing well. Just to give u a tip: after you notice in the substrate mini-pedes then start to put a bit of cucumber or carrot in a quiet corner then check it every couple of days.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

wayne the pain said:


> www.millipeden.org - Little Creepy Creatures
> 
> Pachybolus/Pelmatoiulus aus Benin? - Biologie und Identifikation - Diplopoda.de Forum - Alles über Tausendfüßer
> 
> ...


ok i see what you meen but i cant reed any of them?..


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

HerperShort said:


> have you got a male and a female?
> 
> After there mated and the eggs have hatched or hatching, theres THREE mains things for their care: don't disturb the substrate, has in the first instars they are vulnerable, chitin, a chemical found in oak leaves thats important for pede growth and high humidity. I've seperated my plings from the adults, so they have enough food and humidity in their enclosure. They are both healthy and growing well. Just to give u a tip: after you notice in the substrate mini-pedes then start to put a bit of cucumber or carrot in a quiet corner then check it every couple of days.


picking some up mid week ish maby a trio and some other sp

Harry


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

hazza12 said:


> ok i see what you meen but i cant reed any of them?..


Sorry i have google translator on my toolbar, so most pages done for me, try it :2thumb:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

This is the breeding notes from the last link.



> *Zucht:* Diese Art ist relativ leicht nachzuzüchten bei Temperaturen zwischen 24°C bis 28°C, die Weibchen legen aber in den Terrarien nur sehr selten richtige Nester an, sondern legen die Eier einfach auf die Oberfläche. Die Jungtiere sollten nach erscheinen separat von den Eltern aufgezogen werden (Futterkonkurenz). Die Larven sind relativ empfindlich gegenüber Trockenheit und benötigen einen größeren Anteil an morschem Holz. Nach ca. 2 Jahren erreichen sie die Geschlechtsreife.


It reads something close to this (my german is *very* rusty!)

"Breeding: These are relatively easy to breed at temperatures between 24 -28C, however in the terrarium the females rarely construct proper nests and eggs are laid simply on the surface. *Something something about the parents*[The young should be seperated from the parents ?]. The larve are sensitive to dryness and require a higher proportion of (more) rotten wood. They reach maturity after approx 2 years."

Think that's it or close enough. I've never seen Futterkonkurenz before conjoined like that. Futter is food for animals.I think it's saying they compete for food or something, I don't know much about millipedes however...


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Copied in full,


*Name:* _Pelmatojulus excisus_ (Cook, 1897) *Synonym:* _Pachybolus excisus_ Cook, 1897; _Spirobolus simulans_ Carl, 1905 
*Order:* Spirobolida 
*Suborder:* Trigoniulidea 
*Family:* Pachybolidae 
*Subfamily:* Pachybolinae 
*Distribution:* West Africa: Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea 
*Habitat:* Probably constantly humid tropical climate with two rainy seasons. 
*Length:* 13-16cm 
*Width:* 13 to 15.3 mm 
*Segments:* 51-52 
*Description:* Big strong shiny Art Front section of the double segments (Prozonit) cherry above the defense glands light brown, below the weir glands. Rear section of the segments (Metazonit) dark brown to black. Analsegment Analklappen and dark brown, red, the upper section and the edge of the Analklappen, cleared the lower section. Antennae and legs reddish brown. The first six segments in adult animals thickened, thickened in males, especially in the area of the seventh segment. Adult males have sole pads on the tarsi. 
*Biology and behavior:* There are no reports on the biology in their natural habitat. Possibly similar to _Pelmatojulus ligulatus_. This type also sets Ootheken. The Ootheken are slightly lighter in color than the other Kotpellets. The eggs hatch after about 3-4 weeks the larvae. 
*Attitude:* This form should be kept in a sufficiently large pool with the minimum floor area of 30x40cm. The substrate should not be less than 10cm high and 5cm thick layer of leaves with at least be completely covered with some larger pieces of rotten wood. The type climbs, can not therefore be dispensed with branches. _Pelmatojulus excisus_ should be kept at a constantly high relative humidity above 90% at temperatures between 22 ° C and 28 ° C. Since this kind produces tons of this Kotschicht Kotpellets must regularly be removed. Caution when geschlechsreife animals are in the pelvis, as can be under the Kotpellets also Ootheken! 

*Food:* This species feeds mainly on leaves and rotten (weißfaulem) wood, which is eaten in large quantities. In fruits, vegetables and fish feed this kind is rare. 
*Breeding:* This species is relatively easy nachzuzüchten at temperatures between 24 ° C to 28 ° C and the females lay in the terrarium but only very rarely right nests, but lay the eggs just to the surface. The pups should appear to be reared separately from their parents (food competition). The larvae are relatively sensitive to drought and require a greater share of rotten wood. After about two years they reach sexual maturity. 
*Notes:* Only partly suitable for beginners, there is always sufficient amounts must be leaves and wood are available. Pelmatojulus excisus is offered only occasionally in the trade. This type can be very easily _Pelmatojulus insignis_ (=_P. laminatus_) Are confused, the latter is dirty white colored glands below the weir instead of light brown and the red is brighter than _P. excisus_.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Heheh, fair enough - google translator toolbar is much better than me! :Na_Na_Na_Na:: victory:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

wayne the pain said:


> Caution when *geschlechsreife animals are in the pelvis*, as can be under the Kotpellets also Ootheken!


Oh the hilarity of translators! :lol2:


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

GRB said:


> Oh the hilarity of translators! :lol2:



Cmon, anyone can understand that. :blush:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

wayne the pain said:


> Sorry i have google translator on my toolbar, so most pages done for me, try it :2thumb:


Thanks just downloaded it its amazing!!!! aha im amused with that


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks both of you :2thumb::notworthy:


----------

